# The GOOD ENOUGH™ Thread



## Null (Oct 3, 2020)

The site is fucked, mostly superficially, and I'm working on it.

Things that are fucked:
- Sticky threads are partitioned weird.
- All icons are gone.
- Node icons are still gone.
- Post form is weird looking.
- Chatbox totally fucked.
- "Related Threads" section may need to be removed.


----------



## Alrakkan (Oct 3, 2020)

Ty man


----------



## Someone Awful (Oct 3, 2020)

At least the site pass the test.


----------



## WeedFaggot024 (Oct 3, 2020)

Muh nectar is being horded by jersh


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 3, 2020)

Just consider the forum to be new game plus hard mode


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Oct 3, 2020)

But at least I can call DSP a gouty faggot again. Bless.


----------



## Μusk (Oct 3, 2020)

Moving the threads and discussion to Facebook groups is the obvious solution to this problem.


----------



## HeyYou (Oct 3, 2020)

It's kind of sad that I have every icon burned into my brain and don't need them.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Oct 3, 2020)

What the fuck


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 3, 2020)

The ratings box shows all ratings, including ones you can't give.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Oct 3, 2020)

Jack Awful said:


> The ratings box shows all ratings, including ones you can't give.


That's been an issue for months now, it's probably an actual feature.


----------



## Slav Power (Oct 3, 2020)

Profile page info seems to have odd formatting




The stats used to be more spread apart
Also, profile banners? Is this another new feature that will get scrubbed?
EDIT:



Okay please let us keep it, this is neat


----------



## stets (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks, null! Now I get to shitpost about deathfats again!


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2020)

Blondie said:


> That's been an issue for months now, it's probably an actual feature.


no it's just a custom thing I wrote that doesn't work 100% because XenForo's devs wrote reacts without any consideration for reacts you cannot use.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Oct 3, 2020)

tybn


----------



## George Orson Welles (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> no it's just a custom thing I wrote that doesn't work 100% because XenForo's devs wrote reacts without any consideration for reacts you cannot use.


Ah I thought it was an actual feature since it's been here since I joined, thanks for proving me wrong though.


----------



## Lurkism (Oct 3, 2020)

testing the gamer word filter right now
nigger
retard
jews

we did it reddit!! I can say gamer words


----------



## George Orson Welles (Oct 3, 2020)

I didn't even know we had profile banners before right now, dope.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> no it's just a custom thing I wrote that doesn't work 100% because XenForo's devs wrote reacts without any consideration for reacts you cannot use.


are you sure its not your dog coding skills


----------



## Lurk (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the work man. I've been jonesing hard for my tardcum these past few hours.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 3, 2020)

"Similar threads" feature looks nice.


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> "Similar threads" feature looks nice.


Someone has reported they can see TTS threads in the similar threads area. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## nth root (Oct 3, 2020)

Are we doomed?


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Oct 3, 2020)

What a magical day


----------



## Free the Pedos (Oct 3, 2020)

A grossly sincere thank you. I need my cows.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> Someone has reported they can see TTS threads in the similar threads area. Can anyone else confirm?


Not that I've seen.

Btw, I like how when you click on an image now it kind of zooms in on it.


----------



## Lurkism (Oct 3, 2020)

Profile Banners are based


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Oct 3, 2020)

God dammit I just want to laugh at reeeeeeeeetards

Whoever is DDoSing fucking stop taking this away from me, it's just Corona and civil war outside, let me laugh at 'tards in my house!


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, thanks to profile banners, I can spread more waifu degeneracy.


----------



## Golly (Oct 3, 2020)

Ah it's fine. Just spin it as a super scary glitch theme for Halloween.


----------



## Tealeaf (Oct 3, 2020)

Fancy new forum software! It'll be great with a little computer gardening


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Oct 3, 2020)

It just works, bro.

Seriously though, good enough for me.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 3, 2020)

At least reaction stickers aka lil dopamine are stil there.
In another forum I use (sherdog) the like fonction is broken beyond repair and users have a limited ammount of likes and all likes were removed.


*Good josh job*

edit: the related thread feature is neat mate

Don't really know how I triggered this btw


----------



## Neozeonian (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> The site is fucked, mostly superficially, and I'm working on it.
> 
> Things that are fucked:
> - Sticky threads are partitioned weird.
> ...



We appreciate all you do for us, Null.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Oct 3, 2020)

You did good! <3


----------



## Instant_Pot_User (Oct 3, 2020)

Where did all the icons go


----------



## walter SMT IV (Oct 3, 2020)

too good
make it worse. draw all the reactions and icons in ms paint


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> - Related threads need to be removed due to a serious issue


I had no idea this existed in the first place.


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 3, 2020)

Things are slightly different reeeeeeeee

Edit: oh yeah even the icons for navigating the site are gone but i can get around by muscle memory anyway. How tragic.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Oct 3, 2020)

I like the banners.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Oct 3, 2020)

I was so worried that I would have to share my galaxy brain takes on 4chan, glad things are looking up.


----------



## Μusk (Oct 3, 2020)

Banners must be kept.


----------



## Bob Barker (Oct 3, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Don't really know how I triggered this btw
> View attachment 1638175


I've had that happen before the update once. It was on mobile though.


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 3, 2020)

#CancelKiwiFarms who's with me?!?! Huh? Are you not entertained!?!?! ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!??!! IS THIS NOT WHAT YOU'VE COME FOR!?!?


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 3, 2020)

Fix it fix it fix it


----------



## Μusk (Oct 3, 2020)

HIGHLIGHTS WORK!


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Oct 3, 2020)

Jack Awful said:


> The ratings box shows all ratings, including ones you can't give.


Its always been like that for me


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Oct 3, 2020)

The site seems fine to me.


----------



## Extremist Frank (Oct 3, 2020)

can't wait to see everyone back on somethingawful


----------



## Aqua Panda (Oct 3, 2020)

I just want to say Null, that October avatar is some god-tier work. 

Cheers to doing your best to keep the site up with all the DDoS issues and maintenance problems.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Oct 3, 2020)

Namefags have lost their verified tags. (@FROG , @NasserRabadi13 , @TheCosmicWarrior , basically half the Comicsgate thread at this point, though I'm sure there's others in other threads.)

Fixed now.


----------



## Hydraulic Llama (Oct 3, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> At least reaction stickers aka lil dopamine are stil there.
> In another forum I use (sherdog) the like fonction is broken beyond repair and users have a limited ammount of likes and all likes were removed.
> 
> 
> ...








I just wanna know if you found anything?


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Oct 3, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> At least reaction stickers aka lil dopamine are stil there.
> In another forum I use (sherdog) the like fonction is broken beyond repair and users have a limited ammount of likes and all likes were removed.
> 
> 
> ...


That happens when you click open a new tab when you hover over the like or other reactions


----------



## Easy Peasy (Oct 3, 2020)

You're doing great Jersh. We only hate you slightly less than usual <3


----------



## CakeCutey (Oct 3, 2020)

At least it won't get worse.


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> - Chatbox totally fucked.


This is an improvement


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 3, 2020)

Hydraulic Llama said:


> View attachment 1638194
> 
> 
> I just wanna know if you found anything?


A rule 34 page of a furry tiger named Joshua and a page of a 30000 yo dragongirl named null.
A pretty unfortunate google search to say the least


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 3, 2020)

Insert quotes has a little vehicle icon??


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 3, 2020)

have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## Over 9000 Bacons (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm loving the spoiler tags not being all caps. <3


----------



## George Orson Welles (Oct 3, 2020)

We got an even bigger issue fellas, can't reply to profile posts.


----------



## Lmove (Oct 3, 2020)

Blondie said:


> We got an even bigger issue fellas, can't reply to profile posts.
> View attachment 1638197


I think you're meant to press the 'Comment' button


----------



## Jester69 (Oct 3, 2020)

The "broken website" Halloween theme is the scariest yet.


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 3, 2020)

Jackisnotaname said:


> The site seems fine to me.


Except I'm not on the iron throne!!! WAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Oct 3, 2020)

All of this just works. - Hodd Toward.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Oct 3, 2020)

Lmove said:


> I think you're meant to press the 'Comment' button


that's gay and I don't like it.


----------



## Xenomorphs Are Cute (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you for your hard work Null, the icons are fucked on android here.

Edit: It's getting even worse. Null, please, call me a nagging bitch if you want to, but please have a system of being able to use the old layout. This one is worse at some things than the old one, even if it has it's own goods.


----------



## Toma (Oct 3, 2020)

thank god I can sate my  crippling addiction again


----------



## Ma_Hooty (Oct 3, 2020)

Bless Viceroy Null, I need my lols in the morning.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 3, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Don't really know how I triggered this btw



You opened the reaction with a new tab, maybe by shift-clicking it.


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 3, 2020)

"Similar threads" gives me bad flashbacks to shitty forums and sites like Fandom.


----------



## moocow (Oct 3, 2020)

Eternal gratitude and respect for everything you do for us, Null. Thanks for keeping this place together.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 3, 2020)

>similar threads
Null is trying to turn this site into twitter and control what we think and say


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the hard work, Null.

Since you're fixing things anyway, is it a bad time to mention that reaction stickers have never worked right for me? I'n on (Linux)Tor Browser and this is all I've ever seen:



Anyway, thanks again for everything you've done.

Edit: I can confirm that they are also broken on Windows 7 Tor Browser. Looking at their css properties, the Thunk-Provoking and Lunacy stickers seem to be taking their background images from a different source. Their background property is url('/styles/custom/reactions/lunacy.png') while all the other are url('/styles/custom/*emoji*/Islamic Content.svg'). Hope that helps.


----------



## Purin Chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Jack Awful said:


> The ratings box shows all ratings, including ones you can't give.


It's always done that, just look at it as more of a quirky feature than a bug.
Also plz fix images on profile comments Joshy, they never work 99% of the time.
Ty for trying to update the forum, I like the new banner feature


----------



## TurdFondler (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for taking care of our little shortbus, Null. Me and the other spends appreciate it <3


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, I'll be damned. Null really does care.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Oct 3, 2020)

The images viewer on mobile (ios) is much more seamless and intuitive
Thanks null


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Oct 3, 2020)

I may not say it enough, but I appreciate all the effort you put into keeping this New Zealand Enthusiast website up, Josh. Thank you.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 3, 2020)

Ooooo...I like the "similar threads" box below.

Careful, Null. Don't change too much. You know how much autists hate change.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Oct 3, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> >similar threads
> Null is trying to turn this site into twitter and control what we think and say


We'll have full conversion once thread posts start appearing in order of how relavent they are or how many kiwibucks the poster paid.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm not sure if the images in this post are inserted as thumbnails or just attached, but it completely breaks the page for me on Firefox. The page scrolls down with lots of nothing until the bottom, I'm uploading screenshots of the beginning of their post so you can see how it starts off, as well as how the bottom of the page appears, it is too big to do a full page screenshot. I assume their actual screenshots don't take up enough space for the page to be elongated as much as it is.


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Oct 3, 2020)

So I can kinda understand how most of this happened, but this particular site fuckup stumped me.






Forget this being one of the only icons on the site to still work:
_Why a car? *How* a car?_

EDIT: Also underlining seems to be completely gone (unless it was never there and I'm just misremembering, and italicizing/bold seem to be fucked, in that once you type something out after a formatted word (even if you remove the formatting), it still keeps the formatting.
EDIT 2: Underlining is still gone, but it seems the formatting issue got fixed. As well as most of the site, for that matter. Good job Null!


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Oct 3, 2020)

OmnipotentStupidity said:


> So I can kinda understand how most of this happened, but this particular site fuckup stumped me.
> View attachment 1638264
> View attachment 1638265
> Forget this being one of the only icons on the site to still work:
> ...


Pretty sure this is still WIP so I’d expect things to not look right for a bit


----------



## Tumbo (Oct 3, 2020)

Big Ups Josh haven't played around with the reeedesign too much but definitely looking forward to.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 3, 2020)

Null what are doing, trying to get your users mad? 

You know autistic people hate change.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for fixing the site. The onionsite is working again and Cloudflare has been swatted with a rolled-up newspaper.

I'll be that guy and say that I don't like the "modern" stuff the new XenForo update adds. Just adds more to scroll past and blurs all the boxes into each other.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Oct 3, 2020)

Ooooh, loving the new digs.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Oct 3, 2020)

Liking how it's looking thus far, with one exception:  Has anyone worked out how to get rid of the "Similar Threads" element?  I don't see anything in the Preferences section.
If it works how I suspect (on a per thread basis), blocking it via uBlock or similar won't work... :/


----------



## Future Physical Violence (Oct 3, 2020)

The profile banner is pretty cool, I like being able to make my profile even worse. It would be nice to know a recommended image size, and an option to have a different picture on the mini-profile and the profile page, but i'm not sure if any of that effort would be worth it.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 3, 2020)

Really digging the new icons style and the way pictures pop up.  Null.


----------



## walter SMT IV (Oct 3, 2020)

this looks a lot nicer, thank you null


----------



## Lmove (Oct 3, 2020)

test1




Your browser is not able to display this video.



the file size limit is still under 100mb and the layout had changed.


----------



## Marchesa of the Vast (Oct 3, 2020)

Good luck and thank you.


----------



## KiwiNexion (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for tilling the soil for the Farms. 

What "related threads" are to be deleted?


----------



## Miller (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice show job.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 3, 2020)

How do I give you money again? I know it's a whole thing but I'd like to support this shit hole. <3


----------



## Lurkism (Oct 3, 2020)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> How do I give you money again? I know it's a whole thing but I'd like to support this shit hole. <3








						Supporting the Forum
					

There are concerted efforts to demonetize this site and punish me for hosting it. I cannot use traditional payment processors like PayPal, Stripe, Braintree, Patreon, et cetera. Donating to the site is very convoluted but is the only way to do it. The site's operating expenses exceed $1000/mo...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 3, 2020)

You can now see previous names someone used if they get a name change. I have no idea if this was intentional and it kind of ruins the fun of figuring out who someone was.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 3, 2020)

I love the Alerts feature with the little dot! Makes it easier to not miss stuff.


----------



## Tito from Rocket Power (Oct 3, 2020)

You da best :3 uwu


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 3, 2020)

The changes you’ve done on here are pretty interesting to say the least. (Profile banners, new quote reply button, similar threads, etc.) Overall, this is a great step in the right direction. Just don’t tire yourself out @Null. We need you more than you need us


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 3, 2020)

Everything is super slow now...


----------



## Strayserval (Oct 3, 2020)

wait we have profile banners! fucking sick as hell


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> I'n on (Linux)Tor Browser and this is all I've ever seen:


looks like you can't render svg. probably an issue with tor browser disabling svgs as a precaution.



The Pink Panther said:


> Everything is super slow now...


site is faster for me than it has been in weeks.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Oct 3, 2020)

It's cool that now I get to change my name by myself, instead of begging like a pleb.


----------



## Dynamite Ninja (Oct 3, 2020)

Stupid Piece of Shit said:


> It's cool that now I get to change by name by myself, instead of begging like a pleb.



Really? Fucking awesome


----------



## Sissy (Oct 3, 2020)

Keep throwing your time into this pit you dip


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Oct 3, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> Moving the threads and discussion to Facebook groups is the obvious solution to this problem.


Obviously we need to move it all to the KiwiFarms Minecraft Server! No one will ever suspect the evil farms to be in minecraft


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> The site is fucked, mostly superficially, and I'm working on it.
> 
> Things that are fucked:
> - Sticky threads are partitioned weird.
> ...


And nothing of value was lost.
Also how do I make the BBCode editor default I hate this rich text bullshit every site keeps doing


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> site is faster for me than it has been in weeks.


I'm switching between my phone and laptop and the mobile site is still slower. On the laptop the site is working well.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Oct 3, 2020)

DynamiteNinja said:


> Really? Fucking awesome


Yup, it's pretty cool to have this kind of freedom.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> site is faster for me than it has been in weeks.


Greatly appreciate your hard work.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 3, 2020)

@Null Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 3, 2020)

Thread theme.

Loving the new site iconography. Everything seems to load much smoother when Sammy gets bored and stops DDOSing for five minutes..


----------



## Catmannjew (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks good, thank you.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> looks like you can't render svg. probably an issue with tor browser disabling svgs as a precaution.
> 
> 
> site is faster for me than it has been in weeks.


You are spot on. I fiddled with security settings and sure enough, it works. At least I finally know now, thanks


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh snap, we can change our usernames manually now. Dope!!


----------



## Longjack Attack (Oct 3, 2020)

Not the upgrade we asked for, but a little tune up doesn't hurt one bit.  Thanks @Null.


----------



## Smug Cat (Oct 3, 2020)

lol based I slept right through the downtime

Been fucking around a bit, site seems a lot more responsive than it was before the upgrade. Everything's loading faster. New post form/buttons/etc look slick, seem to be working well. The various slight aesthetic changes around the site are looking good. Not sure what I think of similar threads yet.

Thanks again for all the hard work, Null


----------



## Harvey Danger (Oct 3, 2020)

Null said:


> site is faster for me than it has been in weeks.



The pages are loading faster, but I'm getting long load times on embedded videos, it takes 30+ seconds to load the preview image, and it isn't playable until that happens.  Also when clicking on attached/embedded pictures to view them in the slideshow format, it takes 1-2 seconds to load them.


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2020)

Harvey Danger said:


> The pages are loading faster, but I'm getting long load times on embedded videos, it takes 30+ seconds to load the preview image, and it isn't playable until that happens.  Also when clicking on attached/embedded pictures to view them in the slideshow format, it takes 1-2 seconds to load them.


That is cloudflare buffering multimedia.

Edit: It could be something else. I made custom changes to XenForo for this purpose a while back. Will check it out.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Oct 3, 2020)

Glad site is back. Still haven't tried all new feats, but thanks for all the work. Like we say here, may God pays you because I'm poor.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 3, 2020)

Didn’t notice much besides the new layout. I have all the buttons burned into my muscle memory


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice, the layout is quite fine, no problem with it.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 3, 2020)

When commenting on profiles, you can now upload an image, instead of having to link to an on-site attachment.


----------



## Dynamite Ninja (Oct 3, 2020)

Would a mod please approve the change I made to my name? (I put a space between the words Dynamite and Ninja)


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Oct 3, 2020)

All of the thread titles are way bigger than usual. They're so big in fact on the front page they push out the Trump picture, New Content box, New Sperging box, etc all the way to the bottom, almost as if it was a mobile site.


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2020)

The issue with multimedia being slow is something I can probably deal with tomorrow but for tonight I'm done. The site's probably the fastest it's been in months.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Oct 3, 2020)

Can we get the reply writing/editing box to be bigger again?  Or get an option to choose the height. It's way too crunched now, only 4 lines tall, especially when quoting a post.

Edit:  also, the "first unread" function seems to be not working for me.


----------



## Claude Speed (Oct 3, 2020)

Dynamite Ninja said:


> Would a mod please approve the change I made to my name? (I put a space between the words Dynamite and Ninja)


No


----------



## Helvetica Standard (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the work you put in, Null. Some things are still jank, but it's a huge improvement.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm really liking how the site looks now. Very streamline and there's a lot more stuff to change for our profiles.

Thanks Null!


----------



## Regu (Oct 3, 2020)

What's the Recommended size for the Profile Banners? Profile Pictures state that they should be at least 400x400, what of banners?

Also the changes look fantastic thus far, good job.


----------



## Nate Triggerpoofer (Oct 3, 2020)

Creature comforts are whatever, as long as I can post and read then it's all good. 

Thanks for keeping this thing running null!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone else getting errors using stickers in conversations or is my device being shit? Otherwise I like our cool web 2.0 upgrade so far, it's slick.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Oct 3, 2020)

No more "first unread" button?


----------



## walter SMT IV (Oct 3, 2020)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> No more "first unread" button?


it should be at the top of the page? i see it just fine:


----------



## the khat quaffer (Oct 3, 2020)

Highlights seem to be busted atm. A lot of threads I've seen just won't get highlights or get very few. Notably, yesterday the thread about Donnie J having the chink flu didn't have any highlights. I dunno if the threshold is too high or something.

Fuck I wanna read 60+ pages of ANY thread for? Highlights are a blessing.

Edit: Also thanks for your hard work


----------



## KingElizabeth (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you Null for the thankless job of upkeeping the only place on the internet that I know of where I can speak freely, read and discuss topics that are largely unmoderated and free of political bias and media spin. Unfiltered un-sugarcoated and utterly disgusting just like truth itself, with like minded people.


----------



## Jones McCann (Oct 3, 2020)

the khat quaffer said:


> Highlights seem to be busted atm. A lot of threads I've seen just won't get highlights or get very ffew. Notably, yesterday the thread about Donnie J having the chink flu doesn't have any highlights. I dunno if the threshold is too high or something.
> 
> Fuck I wanna read 60+ pages of ANY thread for? Highlights are a blessing.


It seems to be working better now, I finally have DSP highlights to read while a few days ago I was 60 pages behind with no highlights.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Oct 3, 2020)

Everything is just like slightly off and it's weirding me the fuck out


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for all the hard work, Null.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 3, 2020)

The new image viewer is so much better on mobile. Thanks feeder erverlerd.


----------



## Lizard Pope (Oct 3, 2020)

I fucking love you, man.
Greasy sweaty love, but love nonetheless.

Also weird butt stuff.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 3, 2020)

Get rid of the related threads tab it's too inconvenient to keep scrolling down to return to the previous page. (Yes ik back button but that doesn't refresh my updates)


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks Null


----------



## Lame Entropy (Oct 3, 2020)

I can call Amberlynn fat and Russell retarded again. Bless.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 3, 2020)

im just happy that i can connect to the site at all

for the last few weeks i just got stuck in endless "checking your browser" cloudflare cockblocks, only to eventually end up with the old "onionsite not found" error page
but since a few days that's fixed and everything works fine again! makes me happy, thanks null!


----------



## Eris! (Oct 3, 2020)

Banner crops in the thumbnail vs in your profile do not match up.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 3, 2020)

I think you should definitely bring back the forum icons.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you for the effort, friend.


----------



## Diogenes (Oct 3, 2020)

What the fuck happened this is orange now


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 3, 2020)

YOU CAN HAVE EMOJIS IN YOUR USERNAME

I REPEAT, YOU CAN HAVE EMOJIS IN YOUR USERNAME

GET HYPED FOR THE TRANNY EMOJI COMING TO YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD IN 2021



️️️
​


----------



## Near (Oct 3, 2020)

Time to enjoy gore and menstrual bacon banners every time I open someone's profile


----------



## Cantercoin (Oct 3, 2020)

Near said:


> Time to enjoy gore and menstrual bacon banners every time I open someone's profile


Im expecting lots of cropped gay porn on banners


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 3, 2020)

The updated features are pretty nifty. Minor, yet slick.


----------



## Positron (Oct 3, 2020)

Still not good enough.


I need drag-and-drop posting of pictures.
Post-as-thumbnails doesn't work when you have more than 3(?) pictures in the queue; the pictures are always posted as full-size which you have to manually resize.  (Edit: the bug acts up randomly, with seeming no relationship with the number of attachments already present.  I make sure I click on the middle of the word "thumbnail" every time)
I'm not too keen on this mess:
(I clicked "Thumbnail" this time too; so it seems the "Post-as-Thumbnail" function is plain broken at least on Vivaldi 3.3.2022.47)


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 3, 2020)

The facelift will take a little getting used to, but it's not too overdone. I think the Similar Threads should be user-optional, though.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you man. Until now I couldn’t hear the word “exceptional” for its true meaning without immediately assuming “retard”


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 3, 2020)

I, too, have difficulty postlng pictures. I was unsure it it was a forum problem or if I'm just too retarded to get it right lol.

Anyways.... all good. *tips girly fedora to Null*


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks Null


----------



## Terror Rism (Oct 3, 2020)

working considerably faster for me at least, very rad...


----------



## Chongqing (Oct 3, 2020)

差不多 = "Good enough"

Chabuduo is half-assed, or just good enough. 

Here's to being _Chabuduo_.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Oct 3, 2020)

The emojis in usernames are causing cancer when replying.



post 1 / post 2

I took a look through some code, did a few tests, ran the results through the Gibson, and I think the solution is to gut punch everyone who thought putting emojis in their username was cool.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 3, 2020)

Harvey Danger said:


> The emojis in usernames are causing cancer when replying.
> 
> View attachment 1639436
> 
> I took a look through some code, did a few tests, ran the results through the Gibson, and I think the solution is to gut punch everyone who thought putting emojis in their username was cool.


it can fuck up the formatting in reacts too


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 4, 2020)

Notifications are acting up


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 4, 2020)

the khat quaffer said:


> Highlights seem to be busted atm. A lot of threads I've seen just won't get highlights or get very few. Notably, yesterday the thread about Donnie J having the chink flu didn't have any highlights. I dunno if the threshold is too high or something.
> 
> Fuck I wanna read 60+ pages of ANY thread for? Highlights are a blessing.
> 
> Edit: Also thanks for your hard work


They're working fine for me.


----------



## ｃｈｌｏｒｉｎｅ (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks Null for your hard work lately. I personally hope that you keep the profile banner and similar threads features because they're pretty nifty.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 4, 2020)

ｃｈｌｏｒｉｎｅ said:


> Thanks Null for your hard work lately. I personally hope that you keep the profile banner and similar threads features because they're pretty nifty.


I like the profile banners, too. I don't think they're going away.


----------



## ｃｈｌｏｒｉｎｅ (Oct 4, 2020)

dinoman said:


> I like the profile banners, too. I don't think they're going away.


That's good to hear. They really do add that extra something to my profile page.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 4, 2020)

If you quote someone with emojis in their username, as some people have, it generates voluminous amounts of crap which sometimes appears in the message.

For instance:


```
[QUOTE="14<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=⚡ title=High voltage    :zap: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/26a1.png data-shortname=:zap: /><img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=⚡ title=High voltage    :zap: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/26a1.png data-shortname=:zap: /> weev <img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=⚡ title=High voltage    :zap: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/26a1.png data-shortname=:zap: /><img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=⚡ title=High voltage    :zap: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/26a1.png data-shortname=:zap: />88, post: 2660443, member: 4923"]
```


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 4, 2020)

Diogenes said:


> What the fuck happened this is orange now


Yes.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Oct 4, 2020)

At least we don't have to pay for a broken search function


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Oct 4, 2020)

php pro


----------



## Borax Bozo (Oct 4, 2020)

Not sure this is the right spot to put it but I'd like to say this color scheme is really nice.


----------



## fag0t (Oct 4, 2020)

i hate the bigger text on thread titles


----------



## the khat quaffer (Oct 4, 2020)

dinoman said:


> They're working fine for me.


I didn't say they weren't WORKING. It does seem to be picking up.

It's more like, the threshold seems to be too high. I occasionally run into threads where there the most current  ~20 pages don't have a single highlight. The behavior just seems off, is all.

Someone had told me this behavior seems to coincide with the recent spurts of DDoS attacks. No idea what truth there is to that.

Incidentally, what about we get a notification whenever one of our posts becomes a highlight?


----------



## HumanHive (Oct 4, 2020)

Bug report: videos hosted on-site don’t seem to be working. Not my internet, videos from other sites work fine.


----------



## Robo Sonichu (Oct 4, 2020)

It's like when Null was paid by the guy who made 8chan to write some code for it and ended up fucking it up. This is that all over again.


----------



## Slav Power (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm experiencing slow profile image loading, more specifically, the profile pictures and profile banners take a few good seconds before they finally manage to load up.

EDIT: Also, from time to time, my chat messages get split in two lines, despite of them being written in a single line.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Oct 4, 2020)

I've noticed voting can take a while to register but it's a sometimes thing and minor compared to the overall performance increases. I'm glad the site's back up because it feels weird when it's down out of fear it's not coming back.


----------



## Instant_Pot_User (Oct 4, 2020)

Ok the icons are back and they look great
Thanks null


----------



## Tangerine Dreams (Oct 4, 2020)

bugfy said:


> I've noticed voting can take a while to register but it's a sometimes thing and minor compared to the overall performance increases.


Agreed. I feel like the site is faster than it has been in quite some time.  

Icons looking good as well!

Just glad I can catch up on my death fats and horror cows now.  Thanks erverlord.


----------



## Jesse Nicholas Radin (Oct 4, 2020)

Jesse Powell-Stroud owes me money.


----------



## cjöcker (Oct 4, 2020)

Is the announcement / notice supposed to be below the breadcrumbs?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 4, 2020)

I see a banner at the top of the page.


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 4, 2020)

Make a "mark all as read" option for the 3 line menu.

I don't want to have to click through to my notification history page to make my notification history say 0.


----------



## Chariot Of Mara (Oct 4, 2020)

Highlights are semi working on mobile. Any thread I go to has a next highlight button only at the top of the page. Scrolling to the bottom of threads gives just the page options. Otherwise, site looks great even if I’m an idiot trying to figure out the new posting layouts.  I don’t see a preview button so, apologies if I fuck this up. 



Spoiler: Mobile screenshots


----------



## Enoby Way (Oct 4, 2020)

I really like the way images are handled now. It is much easier to download all the newest ones from the cursed images thread.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Oct 4, 2020)

What is 'Install the app' just below the banner about?


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 4, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> What is 'Install the app' just below the banner about?


It's the Chrome app shit.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Oct 4, 2020)

Minor thing, but half the time when I refresh a page, it doesn't reload and drop me back where I was last looking.  It'll drop me down to the Similar Threads section at the bottom.  I can't get it to reproduce consistently.

(This will sometimes also fill in the Reply editor with a quote as if I'm responding to someone's post, but that also isn't consistent and may be a result of me using a Chromebook for the last day.)


----------



## Superman93 (Oct 4, 2020)

make me faggot


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 4, 2020)

I posted in the other thread that I’m having video play issues.

but here, I’ll say that the new features are great, thanks!


----------



## Shield Breaker (Oct 4, 2020)

Can we keep the pumpkin style all year round?


----------



## buying gf (Oct 4, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Can we keep the pumpkin style all year round?


That would ruin the specialness of October. If you ate your favourite meal every single day, it'd stop being your favourite.


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 5, 2020)

Enoby Way said:


> I really like the way images are handled now. It is much easier to download all the newest ones from the cursed images thread.


And it doesn't do that old weird thing where on mobile the image will somehow take up the entire screen if you zoom wrong and you can't get rid of it cuz you can't scroll to get to the x.


----------



## Jon Conroy (Oct 5, 2020)

I've already verified my email. Do I need to change it or reverify it?


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> What is 'Install the app' just below the banner about?


It's one of those webapps that would presumably get pinned to your desktop in Chrome OS or your app page in Chrome, apparently Null can't remove it, so he's probably gonna have to speak to XF support to figure out the problem.

If you have installed it and want to get rid of it paste chrome://apps into your address bar, right-click the KF logo and click "Remove", don't bother deleting the stored data, all that does is wipe the cache/cookies for KF which will log you out.


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 5, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> View attachment 1641361
> make me faggot


uBlock Origin filter to block that:

```
kiwifarms.net##.js-installPromptContainer.offCanvasMenu-installBanner
```


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Oct 5, 2020)

The banners are neat though.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 5, 2020)

Banner is gone


----------



## Stress Sigh (Oct 6, 2020)

What's the announcement about the emails about? Are there new verification emails going out that we need to respond to?


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 6, 2020)

The last post time text on the front page subforum list are no longer links.


----------



## lottalove (Oct 6, 2020)

Stress Sigh said:


> What's the announcement about the emails about? Are there new verification emails going out that we need to respond to?


"System and registration emails will now be dispatched from mailbot@kiwifarms.net. If your email address is invalid, you will need to change it to avoid an account lock for bounced emails. "
For whatever reason kiwifarms may have to mail me, I don't want that mail to bounce and acted accordingly. Tried to save a new and valid mailadress to my account today. That can lock you out also and immediately, as it did for me,  because not all mailservices will work with kiwifarms when trying to confirm the new account.
Yandex.mail worked, finally. What didn't work were German providers gmx.de/.net or web.de and Yahoo.com.

edited to correct: Yahoo.com works, forum response might be in spam folder.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 6, 2020)

Bunch of 500s and 525s.  DDoS or upgrade woes?

No Clownflare IDs, just a straight 500.


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 6, 2020)

My man @CORRUPT🍀 was done wrong.


----------



## Itterasshai (Oct 7, 2020)

The forum has been busted for me since the update. The pages keep loading forever, presumably because the media cannot load and some never do. And, for some reason, the reply form is the last one to load, so I must wait for five minutes before I can respond. It is not an issue with my internet connection: it is decent, and all other sites are loading fine.


----------



## Catmannjew (Oct 7, 2020)

Mobile is acting up for me today. It was not just at the bottom of the page, it happened at the top of the page as well. As well as the known unread messages which is also shown.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 7, 2020)

this """update""" is fucking soulless shit

Like, what the fuck is this new post form. the old one had all the text formatting stuff easily accessible. now I gotta open a fucking tab just to change the text's color
plus the forum icons are gone

TL;DR: давай по новой, Нуль, всё хуйня


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks for reimplementing the /unread and timestamp links on the main page as they were. This fucked me couple times and I was already afraid I'd have to accept change and my autism doesn't like that any more than the time my alphabet soup completely lacked As.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 8, 2020)

The highlight feature appears to be broken again. The riots thread hasn't had any new highlights since Tuesday.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Oct 9, 2020)

Never really explored the text box that much, so I can't tell if they are new, but I love these horizontal bars!


----------



## Personal Jesus (Oct 10, 2020)

soft kitty already said above, but its worth to reiterate that the highlights feature is broken and its making hard to catch up on some fast pacing threads.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 12, 2020)

Stupid Piece of Shit said:


> soft kitty already said above, but its worth to reiterate that the highlights feature is broken and its making hard to catch up on some fast pacing threads.



It never worked particularly well for those kinds of threads, though.  It's mostly good for catching up on those monster threads or reading them in the first place.  It seems to take several days to catch up on the really horrible threads like the Burn Loot Murder riots.


----------



## D_Tractor (Oct 12, 2020)

Animated gifs work for the banner image.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Oct 13, 2020)

Itterasshai said:


> The forum has been busted for me since the update. The pages keep loading forever, presumably because the media cannot load and some never do. And, for some reason, the reply form is the last one to load, so I must wait for five minutes before I can respond. It is not an issue with my internet connection: it is decent, and all other sites are loading fine.



All media is loading slowly for me too.  The images aren't too bad, a 2-3 second delay after page load before they render.  But videos play about 2 seconds before buffering, then load slower than the video plays so it needs even more buffering.

Not having that issue with any other site's embedded media, it's consistent enough on KF to be notable.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 13, 2020)

A few people have already mentioned this in the Technical Grievances thread. It's happening to me now, and only since the update: I'm getting notifications that should be going to other people. I keep getting notifs of replies to threads that I've never even read, much less followed.

edit: Never mind it was explained to me how this happened. Someone started a new thread and it was merged into an existing thread. I DO have notifs for "new thread" in the destination forum (lolcows). But it's a merge not a new thread, so I got a notif of "new reply" to thread even though I wasn't following the thread and don't ever set notifs for "new reply"


----------



## Jones McCann (Oct 13, 2020)

Forum icons are still gone, GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## Beluga (Oct 15, 2020)

Since the revamp the site has been much slower and attachments/media don't work 90% of times, especially videos.


----------



## hot hot leg (Oct 15, 2020)

Attachments are stretching out infinitely and making everything below them unreadable on Pale Moon. This is only happening with the attachments display and not with inserted thumbnails or full images.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 15, 2020)

Sometimes when I use chat and try to do something, this site opens in a new window. I have yet to figure out what exactly is triggering it


----------



## EvaBraunsGhost (Oct 16, 2020)

Can anyone help a poor Kiwi  who is feeling like a dumb newb again?

I've worked out inserting thumbnail images now, FINALLY but the reply box is all manner of wrong for me otherwise

I'm on a mobile touchscreen (chrome) and so far whatever I do I can't use italics, bold, underline etc... I can get words into italics but unlike the old set-up where you hit 'I', typed your shit then clicked 'I' off, it instantly reverts the text back to normal???
Same with bold and underline


Can't for the life of me find spoiler tags either...I feel like I'm navigating a site in Mandarin 

Any pointers muchly appreciated!
I am liking the look of the site otherwise!


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 16, 2020)

The spoiler tag is an eyeball with a slash through it. The inline spoiler icon looks like an eyemask.

I typically highlight the text and then use bold, italics, whatever. So I didn't notice this but yeah, when I try to do it the way you described I have the same issue on mobile.

edit: I actually have the same issue on desktop (like I said I don't normally use the forum this way so I didn't realize it until now) however, on desktop if you hit the spacebar once, then click bold, italics, whatever it works. It does not revert. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## EvaBraunsGhost (Oct 16, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> The spoiler tag is an eyeball with a slash through it. The inline spoiler icon looks like an eyemask.
> 
> I typically highlight the text and then use bold, italics, whatever. So I didn't notice this but yeah, when I try to do it the way you described I have the same issue on mobile.
> 
> edit: I actually have the same issue on desktop (like I said I don't normally use the forum this way so I didn't realize it until now) however, on desktop if you hit the spacebar once, then click bold, italics, whatever it works. It does not revert. I don't know what's going on.


Thanks @Twinkie for the response!

I'll try that with the spoiler tags, but yea sadly I don't have access to a pc or laptop so seems I'm stuck without those features for now...ho hum...I just find emphasising words and phrases helps with readability and understanding so it's pretty frustrating


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 16, 2020)

EvaBraunsGhost said:


> Thanks @Twinkie for the response!
> 
> I'll try that with the spoiler tags, but yea sadly I don't have access to a pc or laptop so seems I'm stuck without those features for now...ho hum...I just find emphasising words and phrases helps with readability and understanding so it's pretty frustrating


@EvaBraunsGhost 
I've found a workaround for this retarded shit. Select bold, type what you want to be bold, then press the Return arrow to start a new line. Then click bold again to turn it off. Backspace to remove the line break you created with the Return. Continue creating your post, repeating the process each time you want to customize the text.  

Will you try this and let me know if it works for you :3



AnOminous said:


> The new editor sucks shit and you have to switch back and forth between BB mode and the current fucked up WYSIWYG type mode to do anything.  It's crap and it's really pissing me off.


lol this is way easier than what I was doing! Do this


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 16, 2020)

EvaBraunsGhost said:


> Can anyone help a poor Kiwi who is feeling like a dumb newb again?


The new editor sucks shit and you have to switch back and forth between BB mode and the current fucked up WYSIWYG type mode to do anything.  It's crap and it's really pissing me off.


----------



## EvaBraunsGhost (Oct 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> The new editor sucks shit and you have to switch back and forth between BB mode and the current fucked up WYSIWYG type mode to do anything.  It's crap and it's really pissing me off.



Yea I'm feeling pretty much the same, it's going to take serious getting used to that's for sure



Twinkie said:


> @EvaBraunsGhost
> I've found a workaround for this retarded shit. Select bold, type what you want to be bold, then press the Return arrow to start a new line. Then click bold again to turn it off. Backspace to remove the line break you created with the Return. Continue creating your post, repeating the process each time you want to customize the text.
> 
> Will you try this and let me know if it works for you :3
> ...



Thanks @Twinkie  here's me trying it

I really _hope _this works because I feel like a *useless twat *right now lol

You are a  fellow Kiwi! It's worked...I mean it's a damn chore and takes more time, but hell we can't have everything 

I'm also wondering why the 'preview post' function has gone but I suppose that's a whole other rabbithole, lol


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 16, 2020)

EvaBraunsGhost said:


> also wondering why the 'preview post' function has gone but I suppose that's a whole other rabbithole, lol


 Preview is the icon at the far right. It looks like a sheet/folder with a little magnifying glass on top


----------



## Slav Power (Oct 16, 2020)

hot hot leg said:


> Attachments are stretching out infinitely and making everything below them unreadable on Pale Moon. This is only happening with the attachments display and not with inserted thumbnails or full images.
> 
> View attachment 1664540


Here's a solution: stop using Pale Moon and use something more civilized.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 17, 2020)

Fix the subforum icons already, for fuck's sake!


AnOminous said:


> It never worked particularly well for those kinds of threads, though.  It's mostly good for catching up on those monster threads or reading them in the first place.  It seems to take several days to catch up on the really horrible threads like the Burn Loot Murder riots.


I just assumed Null was fixing it manually.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 17, 2020)

hot hot leg said:


> Attachments are stretching out infinitely and making everything below them unreadable on Pale Moon. This is only happening with the attachments display and not with inserted thumbnails or full images.
> 
> View attachment 1664540



I hate to inform you about this but you are using a broken fag browser for fags and it will probably continue to suck no matter what you do (other than changing to using a browser for white men).


----------



## Mister Loser (Oct 17, 2020)

I think all the thumbnails were universally decreased in size. Any particular reason for that?


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Oct 17, 2020)

Is there any way to expand the video title after attaching it? The old way of uploading videos was fine because you could see what the full name is, now it's just the first couple of letters. Makes it harder to organize multiple videos in one post particularly if they all have similar titles


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 17, 2020)

Edit and enable plain text editor should be easier to get to.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Oct 23, 2020)

I actually really like the Similar Threads feature and I hope it doesn't go away, I've found several fun new threads thanks to it being there


----------



## Ponchik (Nov 2, 2020)

hot hot leg said:


> Attachments are stretching out infinitely and making everything below them unreadable on Pale Moon. This is only happening with the attachments display and not with inserted thumbnails or full images.
> 
> View attachment 1664540


i use male poon and i don't recall ever having this issue, so either null fixed it or you're just cursed i guess


----------



## Twinkie (Nov 2, 2020)

The lag on the pop-up suggestion when you're tagging a user, and the lag on pop-up user info when you hover over a user's name/avatar is like 10 seconds or more


----------



## StreetGangsta (Nov 21, 2020)

when will subforum icons be restored? kinda miss 'em.


----------



## Mister Loser (Nov 23, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> when will subforum icons be restored? kinda miss 'em.


Seconding this request, cautiously shooting an @Null. If it's not gonna be for a while because you're too busy with fixing other stuff about the site, that's okay, I can be patient. I'd just like to know since I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Null (Nov 23, 2020)

It's an issue with the theme. I'm waiting for an official update.


----------

